# Total Newbie for LINUX:Plzzzzz help me out guys



## rakeshishere (Sep 6, 2006)

Well after so much reading posts about praises of linux in this forum and elsewhere i thought of why not seeing and trying this out...because i jst love seeing and checking new s/w,os,games etc...So i had many diff version of linux cd with me like fedora,ubuntu ,knoppix...But knew these were huge and as i am addicted[u can say stuck up] with windows..I nvr knew  how to intall linux even nor even know how to operate...Seeing so many diff versions which came with my digit/chip : cd/dvd ..First of all didnt know what to install and what not  and then I saw this DSL: Damn small linux.. in one of the cds and read its review on the internet and thought that would be the perfect choice for me to see how linux is ...So i read a lot of instructions regarding its install and  so much that me i almost spent some 3 hrs to know all the basics regardiing linux and then burnt the iso of DSL on the cd and booted from it.I used this as the choice as it was only 50MB and was happy with this. After the install seeing the desktop and some nice features in it i  couldnt understand some of the terms and some words like"GRUB,LILO,ramdrive"and more  that me cant mention it in here .
  I JUST  want to know few things..How to install DSL in HDD and  watz the diff b/w DSL and others{fedora core,suse e.t.c} ..and how to get an create an internet connection in linux [me want to use internet -thats it]

Presently i have winxp-sp2 installed on my comp in my c:\ drive and will installation of linux harm my xp or create any booting problems...i hope all open source fans will help me in understanding me this new world and after me knowing something will switch  from xp to linux dfntly as i feel its  gud to be in a  healthy growing linux community


----------



## mehulved (Sep 6, 2006)

Well IMO if you are installing to hard drive you should go for some major distro like Ubuntu, Suse, FC or Mandriva cos it has huge community support and are easy to use.
To start with, LILO and GRUB are bootloaders. GRUB is mostly favoured by most distros over LILO, so go for grub, it's easy to use too.
You will need free space of atleast 10GB to really use linux to the max, more the better. + you will need to create a swap partition of 2 times your RAM.
Just install linux, don't worry much about those terms before hand, learn them practically while you use linux, using them practically will help you understand better.
Some material to get you started, *www.pathname.com/fhs/ and www.tldp.org/guides.html .
Also, check the sticky put up by GNUrag, it has one link to a thread where lot of links have been given.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 6, 2006)

> + you will need to create a swap partition of 2 times your RAM.



What is this..More info regarding this plz


----------



## mehulved (Sep 6, 2006)

Well you just need to create an extra partition that is 2 times your RAM and select it as swap partition. If you have done partitioning before in windows, then you can just go for manual partition and make 2 partitions - a 10GB one, allocate it to / and ext3 filesystem and a partition 2 times your RAM, if your RAM < 1GB or = RAM and select it as swap.


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Sep 6, 2006)

to put it straight, SWAP is Linux Virtual memory. linux loads data into swap when it runs out of RAM. SWAP can be separate partition or if u choose it not to, linux makes one inside the partition containing the OS., though that makes the system slower. i suggest u go in for a separate partition for SWAP. also, as tech_your_future said, it's better to go for Ubuntu or Fedora. I didnt like DSL at all. it's too confusing...


----------



## Pathik (Sep 6, 2006)

i wd say try mandriva 2k6 if u r a newbie.. I had also started wit that abt 2 months ago


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 6, 2006)

You have the DIGIT April FastTrack, Rakesh? You might find that helpful. I did, when I installed xubuntu.

My advice (though I'm a n00b myslf  ) is to try out Live CDs of various linux distributiuons before deciding.  This is very useful for these reasons:

* It enables you to choose which distro suits your needs/wants best.
* It lets you get used to the transition from Windows to Linux
* *Very important - * It helps you check for _hardware compatibility_...It is very possible that some of your hardware may not work on Linux (most hardware is built specifically for windows)

Like everyone here, I'll agree that DSL is not a good option because: a) it was meant as an experiment to see how much stuff they could put in a 50 MB OS. Therefore, it lacks a lot of cool stuff b) It is useful only as a live cd/disk option.  c) Even among tiny DSL-sized distributions, I'd rather recommend LuitLinux (made by an Indian  )

P.S. - If you are addicted to windows, then I believe (please seniors clarify this) that the KDE desktop environment will be easier for you to handle.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 6, 2006)

> You have the DIGIT April FastTrack, Rakesh? You might find that helpful



Ya dude..i have it ..I almost 4got abt it




> P.S. - If you are addicted to windows, then I believe (please seniors clarify this) that the KDE desktop environment will be easier for you to handle.



Watz KDE...and i will i not get a windows like experience if install Linux without  KDE desktop


----------



## mehulved (Sep 6, 2006)

It doesn't matter if you8 use GNOME or KDE, it will of course be a little different since linux is a different OS. It's just a mindset that since KDE looks like Windows, it's easier. There exist other Window Manager, I won't talk much about them now since such a thing doesn't exist in Windows.
DSL uses some Window Manager, which seem a little intimidating to newbies that is why you found DSL a bit tough to go with. I'd recommend you to try out live cd or Ubuntu 6.06 and if you like it, get Ubuntu 6.06 DVD offered with LFY magazine, this month. It will be available mostly with your LUG. For more on LUG operating in the area, see the Sticky by GNUrag, it has a link to a thread on LUG's.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 6, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Watz KDE...and i will i not get a windows like experience if install Linux without  KDE desktop



ah.... sorry.

I should have mentioned that.

Ok....I was trying to type an explanation for fifteen minutes...but I decided I could not do it better than wikipedia. 

KDE is a desktop environment (*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_environment)
There are 2 popular desktop environments for Linux...one is KDE (*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE) and the other is GNOME (*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME)...Both have their advantages/disadvantages, but KDE resembles the Windows environment more than GNOME, and is thus easier for Linux newbies.

Note- I am using neither KDE, nor GNOME. I am using another Desktop Environment, called Xfce


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 6, 2006)

@tech_your_future: ok, so i was wrong  . I had come to this conclusion because I read an article in DIGIT some time ago about how this guy convinved his mom to use Linux, and he used KDE for that reason.

Anyway, majoro thanx 

@Rakesh: BTW, bear in mind that live CDs will not show you 100% of the features offered in a distribution. Still, do try using lots of Live CDs...It's fun!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 6, 2006)

If you have a computer with low end specifications, window managers will make your computer spruce up a bit. If you really want to try a window manager, try out Xubuntu. It uses XFCE window manager and is really easy to use and quite light on resources.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 6, 2006)

^
@Techbhai: I'm using Xubuntu right now 

It is quite nice.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 6, 2006)

Ok now one question...There was some s/w called KDE-in this month's digit cd/dvd...Should i install that to get a windows like experience in linux and is not possible to get without installing that.And i have heard about GUI mode in linux which gives u windows like environment


----------



## mehulved (Sep 6, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> @tech_your_future: ok, so i was wrong  . I had come to this conclusion because I read an article in DIGIT some time ago about how this guy convinved his mom to use Linux, and he used KDE for that reason.


I myself started out with FC2 running GNOME, I never really faced any kind of difficulty. In fact, I never knew in the beginning that options existed. It was when I installed Slackware almost a year and a half later, I even came to know that KDE existed and even later I came to know of windows managers. It's just something that's hard built into people's head that since KDE looks windows'ish it's easy to use.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 6, 2006)

I have  a 2.8GHZ p4 comp with 512MB ram and a 160GB HDD.Will that be enough  for linux to run smoothly


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 6, 2006)

oh...you don't need to install it separately. The desktop env comes along with the distro.

for example...Ubuntu comes with gnome, Kubuntu comes with KDE and Xubuntu comes with Xfce


----------



## mehulved (Sep 6, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Ok now one question...There was some s/w called KDE-in this month's digit cd/dvd...Should i install that to get a windows like experience in linux and is not possible to get without installing that.And i have heard about GUI mode in linux which gives u windows like environment


If you install Kubuntu, you will have KDE. Installing KDE from cd isn't recommended for newbies cos it will lead to lot of dependancy errors to solve out. If you want KDE, go for Kubuntu or OpenSuse or Mandriva. IMO, FC's KDE is too unpolished to work with so I won't recommend FC for working on KDE. Well, that's just my opinion.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 6, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> I have  a 2.8GHZ p4 comp with 512MB ram and a 160GB HDD.Will that be enough  for linux to run smoothly


hahhaha

more than enough...actually, the oldest versionof linux can run even on 4MB RAM.

and for the modern distros, 512 is probably sufficient for them all
__________
@rakesh: sorry for the "hahaha"...i was not making fun of you...it's just that my own comp is on 128 MB


pls don't take offense


----------



## mehulved (Sep 6, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> I have  a 2.8GHZ p4 comp with 512MB ram and a 160GB HDD.Will that be enough  for linux to run smoothly


With these I'd recommend GNOME or XFCe. IF you are going for KDE follow these tips *wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Performance+Tips.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 6, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> oh...you don't need to install it separately. The desktop env comes along with the distro.
> 
> for example...Ubuntu comes with gnome, Kubuntu comes with KDE and Xubuntu comes with Xfce



Ok Ok got it thats why its named like that..thnx man ..U guys r so much helping me out and one more question suppose i installed kubuntu and now i wanna get the GNome environment..can i do that


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 6, 2006)

@techbhai
the site says:

_A computer with 1GHz processor and 256MB RAM (a configuration which is probably not even being offered by shops these days anymore) is perfectly sufficient for decent KDE performance._
__________
yes it is possible to switch to GNOME AFAIK


----------



## mehulved (Sep 6, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> Ok Ok got it thats why its named like that..thnx man ..U guys r so much helping me out and one more question suppose i installed kubuntu and now i wanna get the GNome environment..can i do that


Yes, as a matter of fact, I have GNOME, KDE and XFCE and even had enlightenment previously on my Ubuntu. But you will have to download it off the net.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 6, 2006)

hey please answer my question techbhai....
there is a rep in it for you


----------



## mehulved (Sep 6, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> @techbhai
> the site says:
> 
> _A computer with 1GHz processor and 256MB RAM (a configuration which is probably not even being offered by shops these days anymore) is perfectly sufficient for decent KDE performance._
> ...


Well it is certianly usable on 256MB RAM but it will lag a bit in terms of performance on 256MB of RAM. For 1GB of RAM the difference is negligible so for 512MB GNOME is more recommended IMO.
IF you use KDE too, it won't really make computer usable. KDE's RAM usage is about 80% of Windows XP desktop. Well than again there are a lot of other things that matter.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 6, 2006)

Downloading is not a big deal for me but only working on it


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 6, 2006)

as i promised techbhai....repped you


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 6, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> as i promised techbhai....repped you



For what did u rep him


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 6, 2006)

not JUST his response to my question...but because his answers in this thread have been helping me....Why? Do you disagree?


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 6, 2006)

Well all the replies are helping me a lot in here


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 6, 2006)

lol

I think the toughest part is UNlearning windows IMHO

techbhai you there? You got some nice link for resolving that issue?


----------



## mehulved (Sep 7, 2006)

For which issue? I didn't get you?


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 7, 2006)

the issue of dealing with differences between Windows and Linux

e.g. - file system is different ..... installing programs... is not like InstallShield programs in Windows etc..... Is there a link with info on all this in a neat format??

thanks


----------



## mehulved (Sep 7, 2006)

Well the best way is to use the OS be it Linux, Windows, BSD or whatever. Besides, also check these threads *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3054, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24660, *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6478 and *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3154.
Also, joining a local LUG will help. See the list of LUG lists here *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2775.
Also, read the newbies guide at www.tldp.org/guides.html


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 7, 2006)

wokay 

learning all over again is a little scary though...


----------



## Pathik (Sep 7, 2006)

@ tech wich guide to read for newbies???? @ tdlp


----------



## mehulved (Sep 7, 2006)

@pathiks Introduction to Linux - A Hands on Guide, should be good to start with. No need to follow it by word cos things change with different distros as well as new versions of distros. What is necessary is to understand the basic underlying of the OS and all the commands and softwares that will come in handy for making effective use of linux.
__________
You'll can check this out too *theseoconsultant.com/suseblog_img/easiest_linux_guide_ever.pdf.


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 7, 2006)

*theseoconsultant.com/suseblog_img/easiest_linux_guide_ever.pdf

Nice link dude. ...Read the whole book and understood so many things...


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 7, 2006)

well rakesh check this out as well, will help u in setting for machine like internet etc.

Configuring a New Linux System for newbies

if u don't understand anything in this guide. pls ask here!


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 7, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> well rakesh check this out as well, will help u in setting for machine like internet etc.
> 
> Configuring a New Linux System for newbies
> 
> if u don't understand anything in this guide. pls ask here!



If i have a dual boot --linux and xp..which distro will mount my partition automatically and in the previous link of the e-book i had read that in suse u need "Yast" to install any package but the link which u gave me tells "Suse has both apt and yum " which is required to install any packages


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 7, 2006)

well u r referring  to this page na??
it has  instructions for ubuntu,debian,fedora core 5 & *not for suse*

also yast is for suse.additinnaly u can use red hat package manager(*.rpm) also

regards,
gary


----------



## mehulved (Sep 7, 2006)

rakeshishere said:
			
		

> If i have a dual boot --linux and xp..which distro will mount my partition automatically and in the previous link of the e-book i had read that in suse u need "Yast" to install any package but the link which u gave me tells "Suse has both apt and yum " which is required to install any packages


Linux is all about choices. You always have many choices. 
Defualt for Suse is YASt. But, most people prefer yum of smart. I myself use smart. Fedora Core uses PIRUT, debian based distros use apt. These are all called package managers. Though YASSt is more than a package manager. Don't worry about these things now. Just start using one distro you will understand these things then.


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 7, 2006)

hi guys , i am also new to linux( i mean dont know anything about LINUX )

i have somehow managed to install UBUNTU in my pc 


i downloaded a music player XMMS2 , its extension is .tar.bz2

pls tell me detail how to install these files


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 7, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Linux is all about choices. You always have many choices.
> Defualt for Suse is YASt. But, most people prefer yum of smart. I myself use smart. Fedora Core uses PIRUT, debian based distros use apt. These are all called package managers. Though YASSt is more than a package manager. Don't worry about these things now. Just start using one distro you will understand these things then.



Ya dude...thats the best option but give me any good name of a distro which will enable me to mount my windows partition in linux[meaning no problem while dual booting with windows] and is more user friendly and some links in support of ur opinion


----------



## mehulved (Sep 7, 2006)

Any major distro will FC, Mandriva, Suse, Ubuntu. Don't have links for that but AFAICR they all do mount windows partitions without problems, if you have their newer versions.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 7, 2006)

Oh, BTW, Rakesh there is one thing....

you will be able to read data from your windows partition and other NTFS-formatted partitions through linux, but you will not be able to _write_ on them 
__________
P.S. - I really like Ubuntu


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 7, 2006)

^^^
nower days NTFS can be mounted as read & write but only thing is slow speeds
*www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
__________


			
				paul_007 said:
			
		

> hi guys , i am also new to linux( i mean dont know anything about LINUX )
> 
> i have somehow managed to install UBUNTU in my pc
> 
> ...


if u r new then just use apt-get to download & install files b'cos if u download a soft u have to download all i

```
sudo apt-get [i]packagename[/i]
```


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 7, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> Oh, BTW, Rakesh there is one thing....
> 
> you will be able to read data from your windows partition and other NTFS-formatted partitions through linux, but you will not be able to _write_ on them
> __________
> P.S. - I really like Ubuntu



WTF...any tweak for that or use linux only to prove something ahaa


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 7, 2006)

Man nothing like that, NTFS writing is still in beta and is fast (ntfs-3g) tried it myself. But being Beta it is DEFINITELY not recommended, you-know-why!


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 7, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Man nothing like that, NTFS writing is still in beta and is fast (ntfs-3g) tried it myself. But being Beta it is DEFINITELY not recommended, you-know-why!


********* meri roz jhand hote rehti hai X(


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 7, 2006)

> In the early days of XP (Home Version) many users of an illegal copy were fined upto Rs. 25,000 for use of pirated software.
> Two of my friends were among those people who were fined. One paid Rs. 12,000 and the other paid Rs. 18,000. The difference in fine amounts relates to any additional pirated software found on their computers.


...Cant beilieve this at all


----------



## mehulved (Sep 7, 2006)

paul_007 said:
			
		

> hi guys , i am also new to linux( i mean dont know anything about LINUX )
> 
> i have somehow managed to install UBUNTU in my pc
> 
> ...


Sorry missed your post earlier.
It's better if you install any software from the repositories. Use synaptic to install softwares. Just select the softwares you want to install and press Apply. It will be installed.
Manually installing it will lead to many dependancy problems.
Rather install MPlayer + win32codecs or VLC, it will take care of all your multimedia needs.
Also read *www.ubuntuguide.org/


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 7, 2006)

^

hey could you still tell us....

I have many linux things on CDs that I could use.

But downloading software packages through synaptic takes time on my Dialup


----------



## Pathik (Sep 7, 2006)

is ther ny patch file wich solves all dependency probs 4 general popular softs


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 8, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> BehenCh*** meri roz jhand hote rehti hai X(


are u mad??
using this type of language!
__________


			
				sariq said:
			
		

> Anyways, regarding the Anti-Piracy team in India... well they do pick out one out of a gazillion users once in a while and slap a rather heavy fine on them. In the early days of XP (Home Version) many users of an illegal copy were fined upto Rs. 25,000 for use of pirated software.
> Two of my friends were among those people who were fined. One paid Rs. 12,000 and the other paid Rs. 18,000. The difference in fine amounts relates to any additional pirated software found on their computers.



ppl in my bsnl exchange are using cracked versions of xp, if goverment is like that there will be no fear in its citizens


----------



## mehulved (Sep 8, 2006)

pathiks said:
			
		

> is ther ny patch file wich solves all dependency probs 4 general popular softs


Best way is to use a package manager.
For ubuntu, you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for the software you need it will give you list of it's dependancies too. But, the thing is that dependancies may already be present.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 8, 2006)

channel times reports M$ raiding going strong...


> MS Anti-Piracy Raids Backfire in Coimbatore
> By  			ChannelTimes Staff
> Mumbai, Apr 7, 2006
> A section of the Coimbatore channel has decided to stop selling Microsoft products, in retaliation to the raids conducted by the software giant on them, who were then asked to pay a fine of Rs 85,000 a few days back.


read more


----------



## paul_007 (Sep 8, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Sorry missed your post earlier.
> It's better if you install any software from the repositories. Use synaptic to install softwares. Just select the softwares you want to install and press Apply. It will be installed.
> Manually installing it will lead to many dependancy problems.
> Rather install MPlayer + win32codecs or VLC, it will take care of all your multimedia needs.
> Also read *www.ubuntuguide.org/



thnx 4 reply, BTW where r all these software installed(for eg it is program file by default in XP)

i know these question may sound stupid  but i dont know anything about linux , i am just practising


----------



## mehulved (Sep 8, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Man nothing like that, NTFS writing is still in beta and is fast (ntfs-3g) tried it myself. But being Beta it is DEFINITELY not recommended, you-know-why!


Or compile a new kernel. www.ubuntuforums.com has a how-to on it. Daring souls can try it out. There would be no problems with your system surely, if the new kernel doesn't work, just reboot back into the old kernel. Here's the link *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 8, 2006)

led_shankar said:
			
		

> BehenCh*** meri roz jhand hote rehti hai X(


Erm, same to you ? Well i didnt understand what you meant to say and that reply of mine was never meant against or to you...


			
				t_y_f said:
			
		

> Or compile a new kernel. www.ubuntuforums.com has a how-to on it. Daring souls can try it out. There would be no problems with your system surely, if the new kernel doesn't work, just reboot back into the old kernel. Here's the link *ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15756


Uh huh, why'd you quote me ?


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 8, 2006)

^^

not directed at you Qwerty.... directed at me, actually....Haven't you been in a college, with lots of foul-mouthed peers?? 

Sorry anyway. -rep me if you wish


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 8, 2006)

Eh, I have heard worse than those words but they are used only for specific purposes, not just out of the mouth slang, too powerful for that... IMO. I dont use any more than sh*t ...  Why blame yourself? You were right in a sense that one cant write to NTFS, in the stability way.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 8, 2006)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Uh huh, why'd you quote me ?


Just to show what other alternatives exist.


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 9, 2006)

off topicled_shankar well atleast now u can edit it,there are many kids here as well it gives a bad effect on them. wonder why tech_your_future did'nt edit it

sorry for hijacking this topic


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 9, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Just to show what other alternatives exist.


But wasnt I just talking about NTFS, why would one wanna compile a new kernel for that


----------



## mehulved (Sep 9, 2006)

Cos you won't need any third party apps then. The kernel natively supports writing to ntfs. Anyways, ntfs-3g also uses kernel level mode to write. You can get good writing speeds only when it's supported at kernel level.
And, compiling a kernel is not at all a big thing unless you are a absolute noob. You just need some understanding of hardware.


----------



## led_shankar (Sep 9, 2006)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> off topicled_shankar well atleast now u can edit it,there are many kids here as well it gives a bad effect on them. wonder why tech_your_future did'nt edit it
> 
> sorry for hijacking this topic


OT again

done...now you and qwerty should do the same in the quotes I guess


----------

